# Lovely Ginger stripey boy 11 weeks needs a loving home



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

If you'd like to adopt this lovely boy, he is based in daventry and ready for his loving forever home.

No full time workers please for this young single kitten. Families with children of all ages welcome to adopt or semi-retired person

please email
[email protected]


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

algernontrust said:


> If you'd like to adopt this lovely boy, he is based in daventry and ready for his loving forever home.
> 
> No full time workers please for this young single kitten. Families with children of all ages welcome to adopt or semi-retired person
> 
> ...


Sadly i am not allowed anymore at the moment. It might be an idea if you could put a picture of him on here. He sounds very cute and hopefully a picture might work.


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Here he is!


----------

